# How much is a cord, rank, etc.?



## City Slicker (Nov 23, 2008)

I think a "cord of wood" measures 4'X4'X8' ? And a "rank" is half of a cord? But what is a "rick" of wood? Just brushing-up on my firewood lingo.


----------



## Richard_ (Nov 23, 2008)

City Slicker said:


> I think a "cord of wood" measures 4'X4'X8' ? And a "rank" is half of a cord? But what is a "rick" of wood? Just brushing-up on my firewood lingo.



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=80234&highlight=rick


----------



## ericjeeper (Nov 23, 2008)

*Oh No not again*

This topic has been beat to death here and at Hearth dot com.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 23, 2008)

Good information here:
http://www.woodheat.org/firewood/cord.htm

No matter what term is used, ensure that buyer and seller are crystal clear on how much wood is in the transaction. This essentially means getting the amount of wood expressed in cords (or fractions of cords) when stacked parallel and fairly closely packed.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 23, 2008)

City Slicker said:


> I think a "cord of wood" measures 4'X4'X8' ? And a "rank" is half of a cord? But what is a "rick" of wood? Just brushing-up on my firewood lingo.



A rank is the same as a rick is the same as a 'face cord'. These are all vague terms with no legal definition and therefore no enforceability. What is not legally defined cannot be legally enforced.


No objective *meaning*, in other words.

It means whatever the seller wants it to mean. So, if you buy a rank/rick/face cord of wood, and the seller delivers a 5 gallon bucket of sticks and calls it a rank/rick/face cord of wood, that 5 gallon bucket of sticks *IS *a rank/rick/face cord of wood. What are you going to do, file a complaint to Weights & Measures? They'll laugh at you.

Stick to the ONE defined term, CORD, and you won't have these problems. Don't want a cord? Buy a half cord or a third cord or a quarter cord. Fine. Those are all legally defined amounts.

Would you buy gas, sight unseen, by the fleeblestort? Would you take the seller's word that a fleeblestort is a third of a gallon? 

Would you buy beef by the snickin? Would you take the seller's word that a snickin is a pile of beef 12" x 10" x 18"?


OR would you prefer to do business with standard, legally defined units of measure?

Why should firewood be any different?


----------



## dnf0929 (Nov 23, 2008)

Use fractions of a cord and you can't be accused of anything other than being a mathematician.


----------



## cjcocn (Nov 23, 2008)

City Slicker said:


> I think a "cord of wood" measures 4'X4'X8' ? And a "rank" is half of a cord? But what is a "rick" of wood? Just brushing-up on my firewood lingo.



A cord is more easily defined by its volume of 128 cubic feet.

A tightly stacked pile of firewood measuring 4' x 4' x 8' is a cord of wood (4 x 4 x 8 = 128).

If that firewood was made up of pieces 16" long, then you could change that pile into 4' x 24' x 16" and it would still equal 128 cubic feet.

If that firewood was made up of pieces 2' long, then you could change that pile into 4' x 2' x 16' and it would also still equal 128 cubic feet.

etc., etc.

BlueRidgeMark is absolutely correct in that a cord (or fraction thereof) is the best way to define firewood as it is (in many states) a legally defined measure and therefore least subject to ambiguity.

HTH


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 23, 2008)

:deadhorse: :deadhorse:


ericjeeper said:


> This topic has been beat to death here and at Hearth dot com.



theirs all-ways some one new tom trees


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe there could be a sticky at the top of the forum page about the definitions/measurements of firewood


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 23, 2008)

How big is a "pile" of firewood?

How much is in a "stack"?

$100 per truckload? Excellent! Can you move all of that stuff so I can get my end dump backed up to your pile?

 

.


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Nov 23, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> How big is a "pile" of firewood?
> 
> How much is in a "stack"?
> 
> ...



I guess it could be 2 sticks on up to infinity.....:monkey:


----------

